

Yes, Randi Zuckerberg, Please Lecture Us About `Human Decency' - mtgx
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/26/yes-randi-zuckerberg-please-lecture-us-about-human-decency

======
runlevel1
Yes, it's ironic. It's a high-profile example for the legitimate discussion of
what level of privacy can be expected from a company that's supposed to both
respect our privacy and make a profit off our personal data.

But you don't choose your family.

------
jfb
Wow, is this ever a big bag of mendacious tripe. I have no love for the
Facebooks, but the OP's tactic of tarring Zuckerberg with her brother's
company's actions is utterly without merit.

